# Franchi Alcione SX O/U Info Needed



## Aversa123 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just purchased a 20g Franchi Alcione SX O/U. I was told the barrels can be switched from 20g to 12g is this true? Also does anyone have a copy of the owner's manual for this shotgun. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They can I have the Alcione TItanium and you can get diff. gages for all of them. I have a manual for the Ti.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

You should be able to as I think the SX is made in 12 ga and the 20 ga barrels fit that frame. I also believe the claim is they will fit any Franch SX.

I have two of the Alcione SX with consecutive seriel numbers and a set of 20ga barrels. It is interesting to shoot 12 ga in the morning and 20ga in the afternoon.

I find I'd much rather carry my Ruger Red Label 20ga if I'm going to be shooting 20ga for the weight difference.


----------

